
Global Warming's Terrifying New Math - ph0rque
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/global-warmings-terrifying-new-math-20120719?print=true
======
smartial_arts
"June broke or tied 3,215 high-temperature records across the United States."

this is meaningless, really. I take it's based on the number of local
observations across the country, which is somewhat tied to number of weather
stations.

It does look like a huge and convincing number - gosh, if it is 3215 we must
be onto something! But merely increasing number of places where measurements
are taken going to drive this number up.

I am not suggesting the global warming is a non-issue, although this article
is quite full of inconsistencies like that, as well as minor sins like not
mentioning your sources - where does number "3.7 x 10-99" for the odds of
increase of temperature comes from, for example?

------
smashing
Anyone who claims, like this author does, that energy companies such as
ExxonMobil aren't heavily invested in diversifying their portfolio of
technology solutions to include solar and wind power is either mistaken or
intentionally misleading. Anyway, they got a page view from me.

